# Need fruit fly cultures! a.s.a.p.



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

I need 2-4 cultures.. already producing would be best. I'm in Tampa-bay area, but will drive quite a ways to meet up.


Thanks guys,
Dave


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have 1-2 I might be able to spare. PM me on monday if you dont find any. I am out of town til then.


----------

